# Before and after pic of the engine shield recall



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I think anytime I bring my car in for warranty work, I will remove my shield before dropping the car off to make sure this Frankenstein fix isn't done.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't understand the lower picture. Do they just cut the green piece in the top picture?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I wonder how the overseas Cruze are different. Maybe the 'fix' is how they already are?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll probably let them do it, but I am willing to bet that thing is going to start flopping around with that many mounting points removed


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> I'll probably let them do it, but I am willing to bet that thing is going to start flopping around with that many mounting points removed


Possibly. GM is paying their techs .5 to remove the shield, modify and replace it. Can you say rush job?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I'll probably let them do it, but I am willing to bet that thing is going to start flopping around with that many mounting points removed


I bet you're right. Not going to happen on mine, and make a clutch replacement (95% guaranteed to need it some time) much easier in a few years from keeping corrosion at bay.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

After looking at the modification I'd be more concerned with rock damage to the cooling and A/C system near the front of the car.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

After seeing this I'm opting out. That is ridiculous. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't like the way this hack job looks! I would ok with new reengineered parts. I would have have been ok with a few holes drilled in the existing panel to let it drain. 
This is a slipshod amateurish fix and I am extremely disappointed with the way GM is "correcting" this.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dale_K said:


> I don't understand the lower picture. Do they just cut the green piece in the top picture?


I think the top picture they cut off the green piece, then the second picture shows what is left(just two side pieces) after they HACK the center out of the cover. Might as well just removed the whole thing! GEEZ. 

Seems for aerodynamics the middle front should have remained, it also has a slight rearward taper so any fluids should drain off. They only really should have needed to cut 6inches off the drain plug side of the cover, no oil could have got onto cover that way. 

I can imagine this will effect the cars handling at highway speeds with more wind in engine compartment, also probably cause more noise in the car. Really wish GM would have just redesigned the cover not butchered it.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> I think anytime I bring my car in for warranty work, I will remove my shield before dropping the car off to make sure this Frankenstein fix isn't done.


They should not be able to cut the shield without your permission. I would think if they do work on your car without your authorization they would be in big trouble. 

Looking at that hack job I'm definitely not getting it done that is just crazy. And I will make sure my service shop knows it whenever I bring my vehicle in not to touch that piece.


----------



## blacksheep40 (Jun 9, 2012)

anybody here have any experience in avaition? its not a structrual piece... so modifying this isnt going to have any consequences. if you feel that strongly about the matter, get a shape-a-funnel and do your own oil changes. honestly, having some guy who doesnt own my car change my oil feels wrong.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

blacksheep40 said:


> anybody here have any experience in avaition? its not a structrual piece... so modifying this isnt going to have any consequences.


I have no experience in aviation but would think if I did I would have an even better understanding of how this WILL effect the aerodynamics of the car. Just because its not structural does not mean it does not serve a purpose.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

It is my understanding that aerodynamics is a possible fringe benefit of the splash shield, mentioned by GM. But the real purpose of it is to protect the engine from water so that it won't stall. They found that out during testing and added the shield. The shield was not part of the original engineering.

Looking closely at the picture shows me that only a one screw is deleted with the cut out middle section, so I seriously doubt that will flop around at all.

OK, so they send you the recall notice and you decide to ignore it. That raises the possibility that you could be told later on that some problem is your fault because you didn't get the fix, so it will not be covered under warranty. Consider that.

I want the source that the picture is from.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> It is my understanding that aerodynamics is a possible fringe benefit of the splash shield, mentioned by GM. But the real purpose of it is to protect the engine from water so that it won't stall. They found that out during testing and added the shield. The shield was not part of the original engineering.
> 
> Looking closely at the picture shows me that only a one screw is deleted with the cut out middle section, so I seriously doubt that will flop around at all.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see the source of this "stalling" info myself. All GM vehicles before this didn't have a shield anywhere near that size yet no issues with stalling. 

And the pictures are from the actual GM service information website. It's not accessible to the public.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Hands Off!*



mcg75 said:


> The pictures are from the actual GM service information website. It's not accessible to the public.


The images posted by *mcg75* are spot on and match exactly what I've seen in person on 16 new Cruzes, whether the 'fix' was built-in at Lordstown or applied locally by the dealership. All models from the LS through the LTZ get the modified or new tray, including the venerable ECO.

Hands off my Cruze! .. thank you very much.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> OK, so they send you the recall notice and you decide to ignore it. That raises the possibility that you could be told later on that some problem is your fault because you didn't get the fix, so it will not be covered under warranty. Consider that.


What warranty? There's a warranty on these things? 

Being serious, mine'll be up in a few months anyhow, so warranty isn't a concern to me.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

How have you already run through a 100,000 mile powertrain warranty?

I'm not to worried about oil going down there and catching fire. But what I read also says clutch fluid can spray out when the clutch is worn and catch fire. WTF?

I definitely don't like the idea of a "fix" being to just chop up a stock part. Now if they want to design, build, and supply a new part fine. But just taking a hacksaw or dremel to the lower cover? No thanks.

Of course then if something does happen they'll blame you for not wanting their half assed fix.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> It is my understanding that aerodynamics is a possible fringe benefit of the splash shield, mentioned by GM. But the real purpose of it is to protect the engine from water so that it won't stall. They found that out during testing and added the shield. The shield was not part of the original engineering.
> 
> Looking closely at the picture shows me that only a one screw is deleted with the cut out middle section, so I seriously doubt that will flop around at all.
> 
> ...


So if the shield is cut, will that make it possible for the car to stall?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Beaker said:


> I'm not to worried about oil going down there and catching fire. But what I read also says clutch fluid can spray out when the clutch is worn and catch fire. WTF?


My thoughts exactly when I read this, but I'm not the least bit worried about it. I've driven manual transmission-equipped vehicles on road and track for over 40 years and I've never worn out a clutch or had one explode under extreme conditions.



Beaker said:


> I definitely don't like the idea of a "fix" being to just chop up a stock part. Now if they want to design, build, and supply a new part fine. But just taking a hacksaw or dremel to the lower cover? No thanks.


Hacksaw and Dremel Moto-Tool says it all, at least for the 16 Cruzes I inspected at an area dealership. YMMV with a dealer whose service department staffs technicians who care about the quality of their work and what the field-modified tray looks like. Here locally, sadly, the final product is rough and shoddy. It's a shame ...


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> I'd like to see the source of this "stalling" info myself. All GM vehicles before this didn't have a shield anywhere near that size yet no issues with stalling.


 I'd like to find it again myself. I know that I read it because of being on this forum. Whether it was in a post or a link from a post I don't remember. It comes to mind that if the cars were built with this fix already in place nobody would be complaining about it. In one of the other threads here that have scattered the topic of discussion all over the forum, there is mention that the newly designed part(s) looks the same as the fix, although more "finished" looking.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Personally, I'm still not thrilled that ultimately less of the car's underside will be protected, even if the newly redesigned part is more finished from the factory.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anybody know what kind of shield is on the Sonic? It's the same engine.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

How in the heck can a car stall because of water contacting the block? That makes no sense whatsoever. Sucking up water from an intake inlet that is exposed to water, sure. Hydrolock abound. But driving through a puddle and just stalling because water simply touched the engine.......I don't think I can wrap a logical thought around that one.

And car's engines have been exposed for 100 years. I don't know why you guys are so adamant that work on your car is going to be impossible to do once this tray is cut. 

I don't like the idea of a dremel job, but that is for purely aesthetic reasons.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

SlowBoost said:


> How in the heck can a car stall because of water contacting the block? That makes no sense whatsoever. Sucking up water from an intake inlet that is exposed to water, sure. Hydrolock abound. But driving through a puddle and just stalling because water simply touched the engine.......I don't think I can wrap a logical thought around that one.
> 
> And car's engines have been exposed for 100 years. I don't know why you guys are so adamant that work on your car is going to be impossible to do once this tray is cut.
> 
> I don't like the idea of a dremel job, but that is for purely aesthetic reasons.


The crank sensor is usually in the lowest part of the engine. If that fails, the engine stops immediately.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

SlowBoost said:


> How in the heck can a car stall because of water contacting the block? That makes no sense whatsoever. Sucking up water from an intake inlet that is exposed to water, sure. Hydrolock abound. But driving through a puddle and just stalling because water simply touched the engine.......I don't think I can wrap a logical thought around that one.
> 
> And car's engines have been exposed for 100 years. I don't know why you guys are so adamant that work on your car is going to be impossible to do once this tray is cut.
> 
> I don't like the idea of a dremel job, but that is for purely aesthetic reasons.


The crank sensor is usually in the lowest part of the engine. If that fails, the engine stops immediately.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

If you get into water deep enough to short out the crank sensor you have MUCH bigger problems already. The car won't stall unless the shield protects the intake from getting water in it, and even if it does that piece will still be there (although CAI people may want to rethink your intake). It isn't going to make the car handle different, it MIGHT make some more wind noise and possibly rattle. The biggest issue you may see is going to be a loss in MPG and that will probably be very minor. Remember there are A LOT of cars with no covers at all, my main source of displeasure is living in the north east when winter hits salt and grime is going to get all over the engine bay now and corrosion may start.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i made my own skidplate so no recall for me lol


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> If you get into water deep enough to short out the crank sensor you have MUCH bigger problems already. The car won't stall unless the shield protects the intake from getting water in it, and even if it does that piece will still be there (although CAI people may want to rethink your intake). It isn't going to make the car handle different, it MIGHT make some more wind noise and possibly rattle. The biggest issue you may see is going to be a loss in MPG and that will probably be very minor. Remember there are A LOT of cars with no covers at all, my main source of displeasure is living in the north east when winter hits salt and grime is going to get all over the engine bay now and corrosion may start.


Maybe this mod is not a big deal then. I still want to know what the plate for the Sonic is like. Anyone?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Will they change the advertised MPG figures for the 2013 Cruzen now since the mpg will now probably be effected by the new panel design, even if it by only 1-2 mpg? Because in my book, the closer to the 40mpg mark a car is these days, the better. So anything that causes the Cruze to go backwards in the mpg game, isn't gonna be good and Chevy can't go around trying to advertise the same mpg as the 2012's if this new panel design does in fact decrease mpg's? Also how is Chevy going about addressing the extra wind noise as well as the over exposed parts to the underside of the car, accordingly?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Will they change the advertised MPG figures for the 2013 Cruzen now since the mpg will now probably be effected by the new panel design, even if it by only 1-2 mpg? Because in my book, the closer to the 40mpg mark a car is these days, the better. So anything that causes the Cruze to go backwards in the mpg game, isn't gonna be good and Chevy can't go around trying to advertise the same mpg as the 2012's if this new panel design does in fact decrease mpg's? Also how is Chevy going about addressing the extra wind noise as well as the over exposed parts to the underside of the car, accordingly?


Interesting point...BUT...
I've read here on this forum that the EPA estimates are all ran on a dyno with no actual real world testing. IF this is true, aerodynamics become a moot point. Not much wind noise or drag on a dyno...


----------



## vitgia78 (Mar 9, 2011)

My Korean version car does not have this shield. I do not think this shield is good for this car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> I think anytime I bring my car in for warranty work, I will remove my shield before dropping the car off to make sure this Frankenstein fix isn't done.


OK - does anyone have a similar picture of the redesigned shield being installed at Lordstown? This appears to me that GM is simply asking for more legal and public relations problems down the road if this cutting job doesn't match the redesigned shield.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

After pondering this crude hack job for a couple of days, I've come to the conclusion that I have to let them do it.
If there is an engine fire, whether it is related to the the shield or not, GM will blame me for not having this recall performed and there could be problems with the insurance coverage. 
My plan is to let them "fix" the shield and if I'm not happy with the finished product, I can push to get the piece replace with a redesigned part when they are available.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't like the way the whole recall is, call me crazy but its not hard to properly fill oil. the recall note even says that oil improperly filled and or accidentally spilled can get trapped and cause a fire. well solution is don't be an idiot. i don't blame gm for coming up with this fix one bit, they are doing what the government is ordering them to do. a re manufactured part would take months before you can get it out to the consumer. They have to do this fast and cheap.

Look at Toyota, um our fix is you don't get no stinking floor mats lol,


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> I don't like the way the whole recall is, call me crazy but its not hard to properly fill oil. the recall note even says that oil improperly filled and or accidentally spilled can get trapped and cause a fire. well solution is don't be an idiot. i don't blame gm for coming up with this fix one bit, they are doing what the government is ordering them to do. a re manufactured part would take months before you can get it out to the consumer. They have to do this fast and cheap.
> 
> Look at Toyota, um our fix is you don't get no stinking floor mats lol,


I hear ya.
But the gene pool is such these days that idiots abound....


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Got my recall two days ago. Looks fine and drives the same. I did like having the panel but I'm not going to be out a car if it burns down.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> I don't like the way the whole recall is, call me crazy but its not hard to properly fill oil. the recall note even says that oil improperly filled and or accidentally spilled can get trapped and cause a fire. well solution is don't be an idiot. i don't blame gm for coming up with this fix one bit, they are doing what the government is ordering them to do. a re manufactured part would take months before you can get it out to the consumer. They have to do this fast and cheap.
> 
> Look at Toyota, um our fix is you don't get no stinking floor mats lol,


The very first part of the Toyota recall involved putting zip ties to hold the mat in place. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for the note rescue09, i will be getting mine done this week, from going under the car it doesn't look like it will rattle.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

so thats even worse than i thought! a zip tie looks so hoosier ( sorry people from Indiana) / ghetto rigged ( sorry people that live in ghettos)


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

well mine is in the shop as we speak.. its just a cover, hack it up or replace it with a new one, not a big deal, none of my other cars have have had issues that did not have such a cover on the car, i am sure it will be just fine after the hack job..


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

To those who are getting this recall done already, see if you can get some pictures please. Thanks


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

i dont have any good way to get the car up in the air to get a good clear pic, if i remember ill take my camera when i pick the car up and see if i can get them to put the car up on a lift for me so i can see exactly what they did. if they will do that or not i have no idea but if they have a free lift i don't see why they would not put it on a lift and let me get a good look at what they did 

i would assume they are going to do a pretty professional job at hacking my shield up...


----------



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

Rescue09 said:


> Got my recall two days ago. Looks fine and drives the same. I did like having the panel but I'm not going to be out a car if it burns down.


Rescue09, could you post some pictures of your shield? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2012)

Just took our 2012 Cruze to the local dealer for the recalls. The weld inspection for the rear compartment was ok no missing welds. They did the "trim job" on the belly pan and we immediately noticed that the road noise inside the car was ten fold louder than bedfore. The engine compartment was spotless before and is now full of road dirt and dust. No we don't drive on gravel roads!!! I also questioned the dealer and contacted Chevrolet customer service they are looking in to a solution. I'm very dissapointed. Also questioned the amount of water that will be allowed to spray on who knows what now. Not a well thought out soluton to this issue.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

The correct fix is to do what toyota does with thier oil filter housing. They have a catch ring that collect any spilled oil and drains it back into the housing. Very simple. This fix just goes to show how GM does not sweat the details.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone have a picture of the actual part? Instead of CAD drawings.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone4S app


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Soon we shall see what the 2013 models have on the bottom once they arrive to the Dealerships. Perhaps the first ones will have a cut done by the factory and later on the correct shields will be there. I will wait till then for my first oil change since my oil life is at 91% for now.


----------



## Dennis_Mn (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll sit on the recall for a few months, in the mean time I bought a fire extinguisher and have it mounted in the trunk.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dennis_Mn said:


> I'll sit on the recall for a few months, in the mean time I bought a fire extinguisher and have it mounted in the trunk.


Not a bad idea in any case. As long as we're driving controlled fires, there'll be a fire risk.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Wouldn't a better solution be that GM would pay for free oil changes at the dealer until they come out with a proper fix that would not involve hacking your car? You would assume the GM dealers would change the oil properly.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you really think the dealer is going to pay the top techs to do oil changes all day? The apprentices do most of that stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I think one of the cars that caught fire had the oil change done at the dealer ship. I know when they changed mine I smelled burning oil which means they probably spilled oil on the exhaust. I don't think the issue is the oil filter, i think its when the oil is be filled. They are dropping oil or tryin to fill it to fast and it spills on to the turbo part of the exhaust. When i changed it I had no burning oil smell. I'm not getting the recall done. I keep my engine clean anyway and I check for oil leaks all the time. This is how i found a transmission leak. By the way the transmission fluid was leaking on the shield and never caught fire. So I don't believe any of this about oil on the pan is catching fire, its oil being spilled directly on the exhaust and probably a large amount.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

I am so done with this car, they can do whatever they want with it. 


Sent from my iPod touch using AG Free


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Still hoping to see a pic of the recalled shield before taking mine in.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Mine is going in the morning.. so not thrilled about this 'fix'.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had my recall done and although not happy about it I've come to a decision. I'm either going to purchase the re-engineered updated shield when it comes out, and if it doesn't I'll just buy a replacement shield. That is unless GM steps up and provides one. This whole issue to me neither makes nor breaks how I feel about my Cruze. Neither does the other minor suspension issues. Its seems in my opinion that we've spent an awful amount of time bashing this car for some minor inconveniences. I'm not saying everyone here just some. Some issues some cars have are truly viable and worth the aggravation and some are not. We all have decide whats the right path for each of us.

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## citydragon (Jul 21, 2011)

Just had it done this morning...pretty good cutting job. I hope the Toronto area has another mild winter _(less road salt)_. Also, the fuel tank strap welds were checked, they were OK.







updated picture


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

After seeing to many pictures of hackjobs I decided not to take my car in for now. We always change the oil and are very careful so I'm not to worried about it. I'd def consider an updated engine shield if they ever come out.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

citydragon said:


> Just had it done this morning...pretty good cutting job. I hope the Toronto area has another mild winter _(less road salt)_. Also, the fuel tank strap welds were checked, they were OK.
> 
> View attachment 6559


Looks like your shield was removed completely.


----------



## citydragon (Jul 21, 2011)

rbtec said:


> Looks like your shield was removed completely.


The sides *are there*. I have been looking under parked Cruzes for a few weeks and the ones that had it done look the same as mine. If and when a better designed shield is available I will install one.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

rbtec said:


> Looks like your shield was removed completely.


Agree! I can't remember exactly what it looks like under there, but iirc my Eco is pretty much all covered?


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I've had my recall done and although not happy about it I've come to a decision. I'm either going to purchase the re-engineered updated shield when it comes out, and if it doesn't I'll just buy a replacement shield. That is unless GM steps up and provides one. This whole issue to me neither makes nor breaks how I feel about my Cruze. Neither does the other minor suspension issues. Its seems in my opinion that we've spent an awful amount of time bashing this car for some minor inconveniences. I'm not saying everyone here just some. Some issues some cars have are truly viable and worth the aggravation and some are not. We all have decide whats the right path for each of us.
> 
> Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


I feel exactly the same way as you. I am hoping there is a better shield we can get to replace this repaired one, because I just really don't like this repair. But as I'm nearing the time for my next oil change, I am not willing to risk an engine fire because I elected not to get the repair. I love my car, I don't want to see it go down in flames. And if it did, I would replace it with a new Cruze. Still loving the car, and whenever you buy a new car you have to expect things like this will arise. Look at what's happened with the new Escapes. No auto manufacturer is perfect, and it would be unfair to fault them as a company or bash their cars because of a recall or two.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Here are my before and after pics of the hack job!

2011 recall BEFORE the fix pictures by fastdriver2 - Photobucket

2011 Cruze recall fix pictures by fastdriver2 - Photobucket


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Here are my before and after pics of the hack job!


So did they use a dull axe or the service tech's teeth?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Whups, almost did another broken-record comment about the recall. I'll leave it be, as my feelings on this are well-known. 

I betcha the tech had to eat that shield without ketchup.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

If GM was serious about customer satisfaction, they would have offered a replacement part made with something akin to a screen that would protect the undercarriage while letting any fluids to drip through. Nobody likes a hack job like this. Shame on Chevy.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Here are my before and after pics of the hack job!
> 
> 2011 recall BEFORE the fix pictures by fastdriver2 - Photobucket
> 
> 2011 Cruze recall fix pictures by fastdriver2 - Photobucket


Dayuuuum! All they really need is to just make some large holes to accomplish the same goal.


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

The thing I am most concerned with is the amount of rocks, dirt, or whatever coming in contact with the components, plus the salt, and possible corrosion on the aluminum components. They made the shield for a reason,,,,I can't recall GM putting on something,,just to put on something without a reason (cost!!). I'm sure they calculated the costs involved between a fire vs. corrosion, or other failures and decided to go with the "hack-job". This just does not pass the "smell" test for me!!!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> So did they use a dull axe or the service tech's teeth?


They'd probably like to use the tech's teeth on my throat! :dizzy: Even though I previously had made several comments about the hack job pictures I had seen on the net about the shield recall when I was at the dealer with my other car, it did NOT make one bit of difference to them! Mine looks like so many other pics I've seen. Maybe if someone cuts their hand while working there, they might smooth it out? I doubt it.

Now that my family emergency has been resolved for now, I have to call the dealer to set up an appointment to get my transmission control module (TCM) replaced! Ever since GM got involved in this issue they *SUDDENLY* found error codes! Right now it is WORSE than ever! It almost stalled yesterday when I backed out of the driveway! That's new!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Gritts said:


> If GM was serious about customer satisfaction, they would have offered a replacement part made with something akin to a screen that would protect the undercarriage while letting any fluids to drip through. Nobody likes a hack job like this. Shame on Chevy.


I am reminded of the recall Chevy did on the '69 Z28 I had. The left motor mounts failed due to not being able to handle the torque of the motor. On a left turn, the motor would roll over and jam at WOT. Rather than come up with a new design (with a catch finger), the Chevy fix was to loop a steel cable through the left header and through the remains of the motor mount and join the ends of the cable with a bolt and nut. Your engine still flopped around, just not enough to jam the throttle linkage. The bean counters win again.

I guess some things never change.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I am reminded of the recall Chevy did on the '69 Z28 I had. The left motor mounts failed due to not being able to handle the torque of the motor. On a left turn, the motor would roll over and jam at WOT. Rather than come up with a new design (with a catch finger), the Chevy fix was to loop a steel cable through the left header and through the remains of the motor mount and join the ends of the cable with a bolt and nut. Your engine still flopped around, just not enough to jam the throttle linkage. The bean counters win again.
> I guess some things never change.


YEP! It is ALWAYS about $$$$$!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

The "*Bean Counters*" are only surpassed by the "*Corporate Lawyers.*"


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

This doesn't upset me as much as the rest of you folks. It's an underbody part that you'll never see unless you do your own oil changes. The loss of protection isn't a big deal either. Plenty of vehicles have gone 200,000 miles with no protection at all. 

I'm going to take mine in soon but I've ordered a A/C condenser shield, which costs $17 and I'm going to get the tech to put in the one shield while he hacks away at the other shield.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

This is the third thread on this re-call on this web site. I'm as un-happy as most of you with this fix. I've complained to the dealer & Michigan GM headquarters about this. I'm being sent a questionaire about this. I have yet to get it. If you are upset about this fix, complain & write to GM about this. I suggest you have this repair done unfortunately only because of warranty & Insuarance problems. There is no rush since the mail sent to me wasn't registered. You can claim you never got a re-call if a fire starts. Don't sign anything at the dealer declining this fix.


----------



## OLS (Jul 24, 2012)

I am glad that the photos came up, thanks for that. There is no way I am going to have this one done.
I have had a recall on this vehicle on average every 5 months since I bought it. No time to do the
initial recalls at the dealer before I bought it, plenty of time after when I have to take time off from
work now for a third time. I went around an idiot the other day who was texting at a light....I threw
two wheels up on the curb and went around their outside with 2 wheels on the sidewalk. I must have 
thought I was in my old Colorado. With all the scraping I heard there is no way I would let them cut my
shroud. I used to run over tire treads in the road in the Colorado....never made a sound. Now of course
you can't run over a tread FRAGMENT or it sounds like you hit a calf or a wombat. I'll keep my shroud
just the way it is...I obviously need it. I'll just keep changing my own oil when the Cruze says it need it.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I am reminded of the recall Chevy did on the '69 Z28 I had. The left motor mounts failed due to not being able to handle the torque of the motor. On a left turn, the motor would roll over and jam at WOT. Rather than come up with a new design (with a catch finger), the Chevy fix was to loop a steel cable through the left header and through the remains of the motor mount and join the ends of the cable with a bolt and nut. Your engine still flopped around, just not enough to jam the throttle linkage. The bean counters win again.
> 
> I guess some things never change.


my barber was just asking me about my cruze recall when i was in today and he told me about this exact same thing. sad


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Ford just recalled 421K older Escapes for stuck throttles. This from a CNN news article.

"_*When the gas pedal is pressed almost all the way down, a cruise control cable can become stuck between the engine cover and a cruise control cable cover. The problem can occur whether cruise control is in use or not.*__*If this happens, the engine will not return to a slower speed even after the driver releases the gas pedal.*_


_*To fix the problem, Ford dealers will increase clearance around the engine cover. The recall is expected to begin on August 6.*_"

The point here is not the recall, but the fix. I wonder how well that one will be done? Dull axe, or crazed tech with a Dremel grinder?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have my appointment for Tuesday to get my lower shield hacked up. Even thought I don't like the fix doesn't mean I won't get it done, hopefully the dealer does a nice job compared to some of the photos I have seen on here.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Just had mine done. Yep the entire middle is now gone just leaving the sides. When I got the car I paid for a rubberized type spray of under body protection. They sprayed basically everything underneath the car minus anything that gets hot like the exhaust. Since at the time the pieces of the engine were covered they did not get sprayed. Now with all that stuff exposed I'm going to see if they will spray those pieces as well since I did technically pay for total under body protection. If I can get that done I will be happy since my main gripe with the hack job was loosing the protection from salt in the winter.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Just had mine done. Yep the entire middle is now gone just leaving the sides. When I got the car I paid for a rubberized type spray of under body protection. They sprayed basically everything underneath the car minus anything that gets hot like the exhaust. Since at the time the pieces of the engine were covered they did not get sprayed. Now with all that stuff exposed I'm going to see if they will spray those pieces as well since I did technically pay for total under body protection. If I can get that done I will be happy since my main gripe with the hack job was loosing the protection from salt in the winter.


Does that under body protection spray really even work or is that just another way for dealerships to make money off you?


----------



## S101986 (Jul 21, 2012)

I agree I could have done a nicer job with a chain saw. You would think that they would have make it look nice there is shaves of plastic hanging from the shield.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Does that under body protection spray really even work or is that just another way for dealerships to make money off you?


The spray I got is actually called sound proofing protection. It actually looks like bed liner spray and is between 1/8" and 1/4" thick. They sprayed the entire under body, suspension components, wheel wells, gas tank, ect. Basically the only parts not sprayed was the exhaust due to the heat and well the engine since it WAS protected by that engine shield. And was only $300 so the cost was minimal when you look at the term of the loan. With a 7 year transferable warranty couldn't pass it up.

Yes I know all the extra stuff is how dealerships make their money but it's something I elect to get, not something they talk me into.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Does that under body protection spray really even work or is that just another way for dealerships to make money off you?


No, it doesn't. We had a 2006 Ion in yesterday that the customer paid for the same nonsense. I actually took a video of it to show her. Virtually all the panels where two panels come together were already rusting. I like the stuff as a sound deadener but as rust proofing, it's a joke.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

With the new recall, it would be nice to find a product and process that actually does work to protect your car's undercarriage and prevent rusting and problems from road salt and debris.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> With the new recall, it would be nice to find a product and process that actually does work to protect your car's undercarriage and prevent rusting and problems from road salt and debris.


Google "Carwell", "Krown", or "Fluid Film". I use Fluid Film on the undersides of both our cars, and it works. It does need to be re-applied every year. The little nuts/bolts on our Fit show surface rust only after 3 NY winters. Using the spray cans, it takes about 2 hours per car to get every little nook/cranny, including the insides of the doors. If it's not dripping everywhere, it's not done right!


----------



## USAFeco (Jul 20, 2012)

Took delivery of my Cruze this past Monday (7/23). Just went and looked under my car to see if this was done. They did in fact do this hack job to mine, it looks like absolute CRAP !!!!!! GM really needs to do a proper fix for this, instead of a half ass attempt to shut Cruze owners up.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

After my dealer modified my shield in error after I told them NOT to touch it, they reinstalled a new one. I looked at the recall work, it was horrible. What a chop job! Looks like they cut it with child scissors. Spaces all over just waiting for crap to get in between the shield and the frame, not to mention the vulnerability of the newly exposed parts. I'll take my chances. By the way, don't let them tell you that your insurance won't cover a fire. Wrong. Chevy just won't pay for repairs if you don't have the recall work done. That's ok.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll post pictures in the next day or two, but I had the recall done on mine on Friday, and the cuts are pretty clean, and looked like they had been cleaned up, etc. Obviously cut by hand, but not a hack job.

Mike


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

The *cynic* in me says that GM has an obviously hidden agenda behind this "hack-n-cut" process: They WANT _you_ (and _me_) to go out and *BUY* a _new_ panel so they can turn *their* *screw-up *into a "*profit-making*" enterprise. So, apparently, *P.T.Barnum *is _moonlighting_ with the GM marketing team on weekends!

*CAUTION* -- *cynical* "tongue-in-cheek" comment above!


----------



## cruze12tech (Jul 30, 2012)

So i work for GM as a service technician and yes this is pretty much a total hack job.....i do it because its my job but i will not for sure do it to my cruze.....if you change the oil on your car and clean whatever oil you spill you will be fine it wont catch fire....


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Uh-huh. And what about a sudden leak?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

cruze12tech said:


> So i work for GM as a service technician and yes this is pretty much a total hack job.....i do it because its my job but i will not for sure do it to my cruze.....if you change the oil on your car and clean whatever oil you spill you will be fine it wont catch fire....


so are you and the service guys at your dealership doing spill free oil changes?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Check your oil regularly and a sudden leak will be detected. Don't be a lemming that only checks the oil when changing it! (Squeak, squeak, guilty of being a lemming myself, it only got checked 5000 miles into the current change, and it was fine.)


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i have a 2012 sonic with the 1.4 turbo engine i was told all sonics built before february had the splash shields after that date no shields . atleast the cruze has part of the shield left the sonic is completely open underneath no protection at all .........


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm officially waiting to see what the permanent solution is for the new cars coming off the line. There's a strong possibility that the shield will be "reworked" by a third party for some time before being installed on the car, but these reworks are very expensive and in most cases are just a temporary solution until the production change is implemented.

It's hard to say which way this one will go... not sure if a 2-piece shield is in the car's future, or if a revised one piece design is on its way. Hopefully the latter, and hopefully it will offer most of the under car coverage of the original. Then I will just need to convince my dealer to convince GM to install the new piece instead of cutting up the old one.

My gut is telling me they will do whatever is cheapest. The Cruze has a LOT more parts cost than their previous small cars did, so I could see the General using this "opportunity" to get a buck or two back out of the car. I hope I'm wrong, but I somehow doubt it.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

cruze12tech said:


> So i work for GM as a service technician and yes this is pretty much a total hack job.....i do it because its my job but i will not for sure do it to my cruze.....if you change the oil on your car and clean whatever oil you spill you will be fine it wont catch fire....


I'm sure lots of folks here will appreciate your point of view, but you should be careful offering anything that can be percieved as "advice", especially against a recall for a safety concern.

You are representing the company you work for. Keeping your information factual and non-opinion driven should be your priority. GM would definitely not be going through the expense, time and effort (with resulting bad publicity) if fires due to spilled fluids were not a real concern.


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

My Dad has his Cruze in for other warranty work and they went ahead and hacked up the shield, he wasn't happy...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> I'm officially waiting to see what the permanent solution is for the new cars coming off the line. There's a strong possibility that the shield will be "reworked" by a third party for some time before being installed on the car, but these reworks are very expensive and in most cases are just a temporary solution until the production change is implemented.
> 
> It's hard to say which way this one will go... not sure if a 2-piece shield is in the car's future, or if a revised one piece design is on its way. Hopefully the latter, and hopefully it will offer most of the under car coverage of the original. Then I will just need to convince my dealer to convince GM to install the new piece instead of cutting up the old one.
> 
> My gut is telling me they will do whatever is cheapest. The Cruze has a LOT more parts cost than their previous small cars did, so I could see the General using this "opportunity" to get a buck or two back out of the car. I hope I'm wrong, but I somehow doubt it.


In another thread, this was discussed. A new, revised shield is being fitted, which has 12 large holes drilled (or cast) into it to drain any fluids that may accumulate.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> In another thread, this was discussed. A new, revised shield is being fitted, which has 12 large holes drilled (or cast) into it to drain any fluids that may accumulate.


Which thread is this? Are there pics?

Mike


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I have what looks like 10 or 12 holes drilled in my 2012 LTZ/RS Cruze. I got mine on May 31st and took a few pics of what my shield looks like. I do not have ramps so these were done as best as could be with flash and camera on ground in angles it seems they had begun to make it happen with the shields then and knew about the problem. From what I have seen here the original Shield had 2 or 4 smaller holes in them and they are in the back area only.The pics here show the front area. I will wait with my shield for a while and then see what happens on my first oil change. I hit 980 miles today. Each hole is 1 1/4" .


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Definitely looks like someone took a hole saw to that shield. Those aren't "factory cut" holes. 

I will probably be doing the same.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My lower shield also has the same extra cuts as yours(bought in April), I still got a recall letter & am getting my lower shield modifed tomorrow.


----------



## mrbuford (Jul 31, 2012)

Her is the Hack job they did on my new cruze
oh wait I will say my last GM car I shall ever buy
the fifty cent hack job didnt impress me at all 
I am very unsatasified to say the least


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's mine. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone thought about removing it before going in for service?


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mick said:


> Anyone thought about removing it before going in for service?


That is my plan. I think it's the path of least resistance. I'll remove it so I don't have to argue with them or sign a waiver as some have been asked to do. If the shield is not there when I have to bring the Cruze in for service, I bet the dealer will claim the 1/2 hour fee for performing the recall modification anyway.
With a little luck, the Cruze may never see the dealer since I do most of my own maintenance.

On the other hand, if I put the recall off long enough, there may be a better solution. I'm sure there will be a modified shield in a few months when they use up the old stock.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


From what I can see, this looks different than what they did to mine.

2011 Cruze recall fix pictures by fastdriver2 - Photobucket


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

i dont have any pictures but mine was cut very neatly. the cleaned up the edges and its looks quite good. i still ordered a new shield to put back on. best way around it i get to keep my shield and not sign a waver.


----------



## Zyphid (Aug 11, 2012)

They just cut mine out, if i had known that's what they were doing in that 20 mins i would have gave them **** about it.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> From what I can see, this looks different than what they did to mine.
> 
> 2011 Cruze recall fix pictures by fastdriver2 - Photobucket


Mine is a neat/symmetrical rounded square cut. I thought all they needed to do was cut the one panel in two or three spots and reinstall it. Maybe a noise issue or something because they cut into the other panels eliminating the tabs for the original panel to mount back. 

Overall I have nothing against this. Now if I notice a drop in MPG's ill raise a stink, otherwise not a big deal. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Mick said:


> Anyone thought about removing it before going in for service?


Zero thoughts of removing mine... nor am I interested in the hack.

I took my Cruze in for an oil change at the dealership on Friday morning... I mentioned the recall & the service writer said he didn't know anything about it, but would look into it & even so they did not do them "there" & that I had to go "next door" for recalls. I said well I'm only bringing it up because I don't want the recall done & he was clear that they would not do it without my consent. All I said is please have the tech doing the oil change clean up after so as not risk catching the shield on fire (point of the recall). He said he fully understood my concerns & agreed to make sure the car was spill free after the oil change. When I went to pay him for the work done... he shows me the printout of the recall & now he was educated on the subject as well, but did not have me do anything with regards to waiving the recall.


----------



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

I just had mine done earlier this week. My cuts were rounded and properly machined. But yeah, they pretty much took a good chunk of it off. I could have just denied the recall since I have a mechanic that changes my oil and I've trusted his work for a good while now. But I figured, just in case GM goes all 'I told you so'...

Still though, a hackjob is not really the solution. Did they release any parts for a new redesigned engine shield yet?

My main concerns (up here in Canada) will be the winter. All that snow, slush and salt + an exposed engine is just calling for trouble. Only time will tell. 
That and MPG. I am just starting to break in this 2011 AT (worst of all FE, I believe). Been getting around 35 mpg, which I very happy about. It would suck if that dropped by a couple.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

TechCruzer said:


> Zero thoughts of removing mine... nor am I interested in the hack.
> 
> I took my Cruze in for an oil change at the dealership on Friday morning... I mentioned the recall & the service writer said he didn't know anything about it, but would look into it & even so they did not do them "there" & that I had to go "next door" for recalls. I said well I'm only bringing it up because I don't want the recall done & he was clear that they would not do it without my consent. All I said is please have the tech doing the oil change clean up after so as not risk catching the shield on fire (point of the recall). He said he fully understood my concerns & agreed to make sure the car was spill free after the oil change. When I went to pay him for the work done... he shows me the printout of the recall & now he was educated on the subject as well, but did not have me do anything with regards to waiving the recall.



Doesn't this make you feel all warm and fuzzy that your service writer is so "up to date" with the cars he services? He's probably the ONLY one in the country who doesn't know about this recall! 400,000+ Cruzes recalled and this DOPE knows NOTHING about it! Again I reiterate- GM can MAKE their dealers remodel their dealerships with all these new silver/blue dealerships and make them remodel the showrooms also, BUT they CAN'T make their service departments tow the line? I don't get it! They have franchise agreements. Let the GM lawyers add some wording that after X number of complaints/poor customer surveys, the dealer is FINED $$$$$$$$! You'll see how fast they come up to speed. Of course, the OWNER of the dealership is ULTIMATELY at fault for NOT keeping an eye on what is going on with his dealership! Unbeliveable! :RantExplode:


----------



## HURD (Aug 16, 2012)

fastdriver,

So Coffee or Red Bull?
..some dealerships have a Qwik-serve center, that's probably the case here, since they said he would have to go "next door" for warranty work. If that is indeed the case, they would be trained to do service work only, not recalls. And dealerships ARE rated on their customer service, and a dealer with continuously poor scores is penalized monetarily, and if it continues they will in fact not be allowed to stay in business. Sounds like your dreams have come true.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey Jaz where did you get yours done if you dont mind saying? I live in Toronto too and yours looks like they did a pretty good job.
I havent had mine done yet, I was going to goto City Buick in Scarborough at Victoria Park.





jaszypoo said:


> View attachment 7009
> 
> 
> I just had mine done earlier this week. My cuts were rounded and properly machined. But yeah, they pretty much took a good chunk of it off. I could have just denied the recall since I have a mechanic that changes my oil and I've trusted his work for a good while now. But I figured, just in case GM goes all 'I told you so'...
> ...


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

HURD said:


> fastdriver,
> 
> So Coffee or Red Bull?
> ..some dealerships have a Qwik-serve center, that's probably the case here, since they said he would have to go "next door" for warranty work. If that is indeed the case, they would be trained to do service work only, not recalls. And dealerships ARE rated on their customer service, and a dealer with continuously poor scores is penalized monetarily, and if it continues they will in fact not be allowed to stay in business. Sounds like your dreams have come true.



So, what you're saying is, I could take my car in for a "qwik-serve" oil change and it could have one, two etc. RECALLS on it and the person in the "qwik serve" center would have *NO* clue and change my oil and send me on my way?:question: Doesn't sound like a place I'd like to go to. ALL aspects of the dealership should be on the SAME page when it comes to servicing your car!

Glad my dreams have come true! Only thing is, the dealer is probably more penalized with free trips/dinners etc. and NOT $$$$$$$!


----------



## HURD (Aug 16, 2012)

LOL,
No, believe me, it's money!
Have a good day though, looks like you already formed your opinion about dealership service centers.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

HURD said:


> LOL,
> No, believe me, it's money!
> Have a good day though, looks like you already formed your opinion about dealership service centers.


I think I've had enough new cars since I was 16 years old (MANY, MANY DECADES AGO) and dealt with a number of different dealerships to form the opinions that I have and I STAND by them! To each his own. I'm glad you like yours!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

HURD said:


> LOL,
> No, believe me, it's money!
> Have a good day though, looks like you already formed your opinion about dealership service centers.



BTW- you IGNORED the first part of my statement!


----------



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Pmed ya. Best of luck. Keep Cruzin'


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Dealerships quick lube/express lane etc. are made for one thing only. Fast oil changes for customer convience. They're not going to know about recalls, charging systems, ac, etc. That's the main shops job. HOWEVER, they should be quick to refer a customer to someone in the main shop who can answer their questions.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cecaa850 said:


> Dealerships quick lube/express lane etc. are made for one thing only. Fast oil changes for customer convience. They're not going to know about recalls, charging systems, ac, etc. That's the main shops job. HOWEVER, they should be quick to refer a customer to someone in the main shop who can answer their questions.


I have never seen a dealer around here with a separate oil change building, though my dealer has a separate body shop. All oil changes are preformed in the same location as any warranty work. I drop off my car for an oil change/warranty work at one spot & pick up a loaner. They call when the car is done to come back & pick it up. 

Guess having separate facility's makes it easier to pass blame onto some other department.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I have never seen a dealer around here with a separate oil change building, though my dealer has a separate body shop. All oil changes are preformed in the same location as any warranty work. I drop off my car for an oil change/warranty work at one spot & pick up a loaner. They call when the car is done to come back & pick it up.
> 
> Guess having separate facility's makes it easier to pass blame onto some other department.


Exactly! That's how the dealers around here are setup also! Never saw a separate oil change building either!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

HURD said:


> And dealerships ARE rated on their customer service, and a dealer with continuously poor scores is penalized monetarily, and if it continues they will in fact not be allowed to stay in business. Sounds like your dreams have come true.


I don't doubt what you state, but the issue at hand is that the public (i.e. customers) have no access to those ratings. Thus, we don't know which dealership is incompetent, or just plain bad, until they have screwed us and then it's too late. I have seen dealerships lose their franchises for bad, or corrupt service departments, but by the time that happens, the customers have lost, and the bad guys have disappeared into the woodwork. It takes literally years for a car company to wise up and throttle a bad dealership. Been there, done that, don't want to do it again.

Oh, yeah, Shame on the Service Department Manager for not notifying an oil change lane (department) and the service writeup staff of an oil change related recall. Even if they won't be doing the warranty work. That's just bad management, period!


----------



## HURD (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, actually I did, some things are just better left alone. Like I said you've made your point, let's just leave it at that. Have a great day now...


----------



## HURD (Aug 16, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I don't doubt what you state, but the issue at hand is that the public (i.e. customers) have no access to those ratings. Thus, we don't know which dealership is incompetent, or just plain bad, until they have screwed us and then it's too late. I have seen dealerships lose their franchises for bad, or corrupt service departments, but by the time that happens, the customers have lost, and the bad guys have disappeared into the woodwork. It takes literally years for a car company to wise up and throttle a bad dealership. Been there, done that, don't want to do it again.
> 
> Oh, yeah, Shame on the Service Department Manager for not notifying an oil change lane (department) and the service writeup staff of an oil change related recall. Even if they won't be doing the warranty work. That's just bad management, period!




Actually, that's a great point, dealerships are judged monthly on their customer satisfaction, and those scores should be made public. Dealers with great scores usually include the verbage in their ads, but the ones with bad scores...well, your'e right; you don't know until it's too late.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> I have never seen a dealer around here with a separate oil change building, though my dealer has a separate body shop. All oil changes are preformed in the same location as any warranty work. I drop off my car for an oil change/warranty work at one spot & pick up a loaner. They call when the car is done to come back & pick it up. Guess having separate facility's makes it easier to pass blame onto some other department.


 My dealership does perform oil changes in a separate building. They call it the Quick Service building. Originally, it was not part of the dealership. It was a three service bay gas station. The dealer expanded his lot to the corner and absorbed the gas station in the process. The typical oil change and tire rotation procedure gets performed there as fast as any of those oil change chains do it. And the advantage is that it gets on the dealership's service records so that normal maintenance gets documented in case of future problems. And they don't try to pass the buck around either.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Oh, yeah, Shame on the Service Department Manager for not notifying an oil change lane (department) and the service writeup staff of an oil change related recall. Even if they won't be doing the warranty work. That's just bad management, period!


You make a really good point Jim, one that I didn't originally consider. The engine compartment fires happen AFTER AN OIL CHANGE. A dealer associated oil change facility should be made aware of this particular recall. No excuses.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

The GM Dealer in my Area now has added the GM Quick Lube bay that handles 2 cars . They are serviced by there GM people and you can see what goes on with your car thru the large glass window in the waiting area. Its one way for them to compete with the Jiffy lubes around the area.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

has anyone seen negative affects of this recall. just took my mine in and yeah they took A LARGE portion of it off, so i imagine less mpg and alot more water and salt in my engine bay now. has anyone seen negative problems yet? i m kind of annoyed it was done but it is what ti is


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

^ Lots of folks complaining about dirty engine bays, reduced mileage and increased noise. YMMV, especially on the latter 2.

I just got another letter from GM telling me about this recall. This is the second one, and it seems they are not going to forget about it. I wonder what they will do if I take it in for the recall and the shield isn't on the car? Will they sign off on the recall being done since the shield is completely removed?


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

brought mine in for other issues and i just tell them i dont want the recall done and they say ok


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

I got mine fixed a while back but haven't noticed any differences with sound, mgp, ect. I did my first oil change on the car myself recently and relized what was cut off the underside because the edge on the plastic could have scared Jaws. They could have spent an extra few minutes to smooth out the rough edge. This is a saftey hazard if your changing the oil.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

what i am actually worried about now is the bottom of this engine being exposed to the road...the salt, ice and rocks...the car was designed WITH the shield INTACT under the engine bay... kind of pissed at GM for this. i love GM and chevy been in one since i was young, but yeah this has me annoyed and owrried.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Talked with my dealer today when I dropped ours off. He said they have a template they use to "trim it". Said it takes off about 1/4 of it. If you opt out of the recall and have an engine fire while under warranty they could technically not cover it at that point. This is what they told me today.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

mike505 said:


> Talked with my dealer today when I dropped ours off. He said they have a template they use to "trim it". Said it takes off about 1/4 of it. If you opt out of the recall and have an engine fire while under warranty they could technically not cover it at that point. This is what they told me today.


thats why you have full coverage insurance


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

My new Cruze already came with shield cut. The cut is rough like it was cut with a jigsaw. No doubt done by the dealer and it really looks punk. GM should at least offer owners that had this done a new shield when available, in place of the monstrosity they left behind.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> I think anytime I bring my car in for warranty work, I will remove my shield before dropping the car off to make sure this Frankenstein fix isn't done.


This is a picture I just took of my Aussie Diesel guard. Not a brilliant pic but it was taken with my arm sticking under the front of my car.
View attachment 9305


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Here are mine - had it done a while ago before winter. 

Finally got the pics off my phone. 

Ugh not really happy and think they should of came out with a new part with drain holes.

After winter I think I will post new pics and see how dirt on the bottom of the engine.

So far looking at the top it doesn't look like much dirt has gotten in the engine. But I haven't looked that close. Still would like a new redesigned shield. 

View attachment 11797
View attachment 11798
View attachment 11798


----------



## Tedar (Dec 11, 2012)

does the ls model have the same issue with the shield. All I see are turbo model issues here.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> thats why you have full coverage insurance


And/or just do your own oil changes. GM stated the reason for the recall was sloppy oil changes. If you do it yourself and do it more carefully than the bottom of the food chain oil change tech, you won't have a problem.


----------



## DougieB80 (Jan 15, 2013)

Heres what they did to mine. Cut out the entire center third of it. Its now to seperate pieces.















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

I just noticed the 2012 LS I bought has the shield hacked up. Looks like a new shield is only $25: SPLASH SHIELD for 2012 Chevrolet Cruze|95323227 Would this be a redesign of the original shield?


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

My '12 is hacked too that I bought a couple weeks back. Recalls are only supposed to be for safety, not for stupidity.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

lonewolf04 said:


> My '12 is hacked too that I bought a couple weeks back. Recalls are only supposed to be for safety, not for stupidity.


The "safety" came in to play when they uttered the words "possible fire" if oil is spilled on shield. They did it because we're a sue-happy nation and they have to cover their asses for the stupidity of others. I did all my own oil changes and never had the shield cut up. Pretty much signed a "waiver" saying I was aware of the possible issue, and that I was releasing GM of any liability should my car catch on fire because I spilled oil and didn't clean it off. Kinda like I did with my totally BS Pontiac G8 switch-blade key recall ... SUPPOSEDLY having a risk of hitting it with my knee and turning the key off while driving! I would LOVE to see the person who actually accomplished this miracle. My guess is that some guy was gettin a hummer and his lady friend reached up and hit the key, turning it off. It seems physically impossible to get your leg behind the steering wheel to turn a key! Then again, I'm not that flexible either, nor do I tilt the wheel all the way up, which would be the ONLY way I could see to make it happen (other than that happy ending scenario I mentioned)


----------

